# Quel gestionnaire de fenetre choisir ?

## dioxmat

bon cette fois si essayons de pas deraper et de faire ca proprement : votez pour votre window manager favori ! si vous avez absolumment des commentaires a faire, mettez les, mais si c'est off-topic ils seront effaces :)

----------

## groutchopok

y a du favoritisme!  

Fluxbox est présent 2 fois dans la liste le mentionnant!   :Laughing: 

(euh c off-topic comme remarque?   :Wink:   )

bon allez je vais jouer mon rôle de "gentoyen" je vais voter!   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

oui fluxbox en double c'est limite de l'acharnement mental subliminal  :Wink: 

on a tellement démoralisé dioxmat qu'il est perdu   :Laughing: 

mais bon mettre kwin fallait oser et si qqn vote pour lui faut oser aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Oki dioxmat essayons de ne pas déraper alors  :Wink: 

Donc pour l'instant je vote fluxbox car e17 est pas encore sorti de sa phase beta, mais quand ce sera le cas, j'ai l'impression que ça va etre un super wm  :Shocked: 

Meme si je ne vois pas forcement l'interet des tabs de fluxbox, disons que le fait qu'il soit aussi rapide et leger me fait preferer flux à un autre wm  :Smile: 

Oh leger et beau aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> y a du favoritisme!  
> 
> Fluxbox est présent 2 fois dans la liste le mentionnant!  :lol:
> 
> (euh c off-topic comme remarque?  :wink:  )
> ...

 

non c bon, c corrige maintenant :)

----------

## groutchopok

ok thx dixmat!

euh oué je suis d'accord sur un critères vraiment important : la legèreté et l'ergonomie!

parce que...KDE pour être léger c pas vraiment ça. je dirais même qu'il est legèrement obèse!  :Laughing: 

enfin on voit bien la différence comme cela entre un wm programmé avec les libs QT (c++) et les autres qui se reposent surtout sur les libs X et GTK+ (C)

mais y a aussi un, critère important c quel WM pour quel machine.

par exemple si on veus un 486...bah c afterstep (voir Icewm et les Box & co) qui gagnent haut la main.

mais si on veut un truc "bô" et pas trop trop lourd (note : KDE est lourd et moche   :Razz:   c mon point of view) là c clair c e17 et les box & co qui gagnent. 

j'ai pas parlé de Gnome mais c parce que je le trouve un peu trop lourd à cause d'un"détail"   :Wink:   :  il s'agit de Nautilus. il est trop gourmand en ressource. 

et pi il est forcément innovant gnome...

bah voilà c t mon chtit pavé dans la mare!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

attention à ne pas confondre, kde et gnome ne sont pas des window manager mais des desktops managers, c'est pour ça qu'ils n'apparaissent pas dans le sondage  :Smile: 

et pour Jean, si l'intérêt des tabs ne t'es pas primordiable, alors je te conseil de tester waimea !

----------

## groutchopok

rahhh  m'en fiche de desktop manager ou window manager...

ils sont pas dans la liste c pour ça que je les critiques!   :Razz: 

non mais c t juste pour dire ce que je pensais d'eux c tout.

et pi je vois pas trop la différence d'utilisation le concept wm ou dm...enfin bon.

----------

## -JeaN-

 *DuF wrote:*   

> et pour Jean, si l'intérêt des tabs ne t'es pas primordiable, alors je te conseil de tester waimea !

 

Merci pour l'advice je comptais justement bientot ( ce week end si j'ai le temps ) me lancer à la découverte de certains wm que je ne connais pas  :Wink: 

Je voulais essayer waimea, sawfish et ratpoison  :Smile: 

Je rigole pour ratpoison  :Wink:  lol C'est pas que le principe me dérange, mais bien que j'aime les applications optimisées au maximum, je trouve que ratpoison pousse un peu trop loin le vice dans le minimalisme  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

oui en extrapolant on peut dire que le meilleur wm c'est la console aussi  :Smile: 

Enfin bon waimea je le trouve encore jeune niveau options et possibilités, par contre plus léger encore que fluxbox, enfin bon ce n'est qu'une impression !

----------

## TGL

Tiens bah si tu compte essayer un peu sawfish, je te suggère un petit tour sur http://sawfish.skylab.org/WikiSawfishLibrary pour choper quelques petits scripts sympa. Parmis ceux là, j'aime bien (entre-autres):

 - le "Waffle", qui te permet de switcher direct vers une fenêtre donnée sans les passer toutes en revue dans l'ordre (ça marche par completion clavier dans la listes des noms de fenêtre en fait). Et ça permet aussi de lancer un programme si il n'existe pas déjà.

 - le "Swim", qui permet de creer des raccourcis clavier pour traiter le texte sélectionner dans une appli qlqonque (par exemple, tu selectionnes une url dans un texte, tu fais ton raccourcis, et ça t'ouvre un nouveau tab sur cette page dans galeon...)

 - le "FocusByDirection", pour switcher vers la fenêtre qui est à ta gauche par exemple

 - le "Shrink windows to fit", pour agrandir une fenêtre dans une direction donnée et sans qu'elle empiète sur les autres (ou encore pour maximiser dans l'espace dispo)

 - le "NoMouse", pour faire tous les resize/move au clavier

Et puis biensûr les extensions Merlin, qui sont dans portage. 

Et puis pense à jeter un oeil à l'onglet "Propriété des fenêtres" dans sawfish-ui, il y a là moyen de définir mille choses indispensables souvent absentes des autres WM (genre pour un moniteur à la gkrellm, tu va dire que tu le veux omniprésent, aux coordonnées (0,0), au premier plan, et ignoré de la liste des fenêtres), et tout ça sur la base de critères qui sont des regexp sur les propriétés des fenêtres.

Dernier conseil : fais gaffe à la première impression avec Sawfish... elle peut-être aussi mauvaise que celle qu'on a avec emacs par exemple, mais avec un peu de configuration et apprentissage, c'est dément.

Voilà, c'était mon 1/4 d'heure «je milite pour mon WM»  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

C'est un scandâle !! TWM n'est pas mentionné dans la liste !! Où va le monde !!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DuF

si il est dans autre ...  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

C'est triste que l'on ne mette pas assez en valeur les applications phares de linux... c'est comme si on oubliait le démineur sous Windaube (imaginez la crise !!)... snifff   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dioxmat

twm est maintenant dans autre... cela dit comme tu nas meme pas vote pour autre (aucun vote pour le moment) je te trouve mal place pour critiquer :)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Vive FluxBox  :Wink: 

Je pensais pas qu'il y avait des gens qui utilisaient vraiment TWM   :Twisted Evil: 

En même temps sur le site officiel y'a quand même des screen relativement beaux...

J'ai longtemps apprécié WindowMaker, mais le style des fenêtres est quand même un peu trop rigide...

----------

## groutchopok

en fait y a l'embarras du choix.

Pour le design, perosnellement je préfère les box & co et enlight.

et e17 risque d'être une revolution conceptuelle majeure je pense. dejà que la version 0.16 en jette alors...

parce que finalement dans tout ça c avant tout un combat conceptuel qui gère l'évolutions de nos wm préféré.

le gagant étant bien spur celui qui prend le meilleur de tout les concepts en evitant les ornières.

c bien pour ça qu'il n'y pas de gagnant  :Wink: 

par certain concept sont tellement différents qu'ils sont "inmixable" si je puis dire...

tiens c marrant je me relis là et je vois que je marque des trucs sans intéret ou presque...c cool

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Atreillou

pour moi c fluxbox...

mais j avoue utiliser les outils de kde.  kmail, knode and co

----------

## groutchopok

ah bah justement parlons en des outils KDE...

je vais pu du tout les utiliser moi. je me suis arrangé pour downloader les max de paquets gentoo...mais ils sont tous indépendants  de QT/KDE. 

en fait ce qui m'a enervé c que la librairie QT, déjà elle est super lourde, et pi en plus j'ai vu sur leur site que  c t pas GPL pour tout ce qui était professionel, enfin c un truc bizarre.

et puis le style KDE ça reste pour moi un gros clone XP. suffit d'ailleurs de voir la dernière RedHat 8 qiu n'a pas trouvé mieux que d'avoir quasiment la même gueule qu'XP!    :Evil or Very Mad: 

en gros : je trouve ça nul   :Rolling Eyes:  . (opinion perso, je suis pas non plus extremiste jusqu'à dire que les gens qui utilisent ça sont bêtes, pas dut tout.)

mais c vrai que certain outils sont pas mauvais. mais faut reconnaitre que ça n'a rien d'optimisé : suffit de voir Kate avec 15 fichiers sources de 200 lignes chacuns sur un pc PIII 800...c lourd!  ça rame, ça plante c nul quoi !   :Surprised: 

c pour ça : ma gentoo elle est QT free!   :Wink: 

enfin ce que j'en dis moi...

----------

## arlequin

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> cela dit comme tu nas meme pas vote pour autre (aucun vote pour le moment) je te trouve mal place pour critiquer 

 

En fait, j'ai voté pour Blackbox (et bien avant ton message)...

Ceci dit, vu que chui sous gnome 2.2 j'ai pas cherché plus loin que Metacity... mais j'ai quand même voté pour BB vu que c'est de loin un de mes préférés. C'est le premiers package que j'installe tout de suite après XFree, et ceci qq soit la ditrib...

Par contre, par curiosité, j'aimerai bien savoir si il y a des gens sur cette planète qui utilise FVWM... car pour moi, c'est vraiment pire que tout comme wm...

----------

## groutchopok

Bon bah en ce qui me concerne c Fluxbox qui l'emporte. j'ai rarement v uun wm se chager auss irapidement, etre aussi flexible etc...

un truc pourtant : 

est ce que fluxbox prend bien en compte le Xinerama qu'on peut avoir grâce au mutlihead sous Xfree?  (je parle pous ceux qui ont 2 cartes graphiques ou 2 sorties ecrans sur leur cartes)

je sais que enlightenment le fait mais c tout...

----------

## dioxmat

normalement fluxbox gere xinerama oui.

openbox en rajoute une couche avec quelques options bien pratiques sur le placement des fenetres.

PS: c pas fluxbox qui gagne mais tous les *box, soyons precis :)

----------

## Atreillou

il gere tres bien le xinerama...

par contre g des pb de configs avaec xfree 4.3.0....

avec 2 cartes pas de pb,   c'est avec ma quadro 4 que cela pose pb (2 sortie 1 ecran plat et 1 crt)

----------

## DuF

si tu veux Atreillou je t'échange ton matos contre ma Geforce2GTS  :Wink: 

----------

## kasper

Mais euh ! Où est pekwm ?????   :Cool: 

L'essayer c'est l'adopter  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Je pense l'essayer dès que j'aurai rien de mieux à faire, parceque c'est vrai que ça a l'air sympa. Le système d'autoprops me plait bien entre autre.

----------

## b_Q

Habituellement kwin.

Whitebox c'est quoi ça?

google == 6420 résultats: merde, j'abandonne!

S.v.p un raccourci.

Merci.

----------

## px

je suis pas tres fan des wm, mais a mon avis c'est ca: http://whitebox.sourceforge.net/sshots.html

----------

## dioxmat

c zarb, jai du confondre... je sais que yen a encore un, apparamment donc c'est pas whitebox... mais c'est quoi alors ?

----------

## px

je pense que ce que c'est waimea, ca ressemble pas mal a blackbox, avec un peu de chance c'est un dérivé

http://www.waimea.org/

----------

## dioxmat

waimea est effectivement un derive de *box, mais bon il est tellement different des autres que je lai mis a part. c'est pas a lui que je pensais...

----------

## px

Si ca peut t'aider a trouver : )

WindowLab: Based on aewm this minimalistic window manager emulates some of the behaviour of the Amiga. 

Openbox: Based on Blackbox, with various features including anti-alised fonts with Xft and Xinerama support for multiple monitors. 

Hackedbox: A stripped down version of blackbox, with the toolbar and slit features removed. 

Matchbox: A small window manager, requiring only XLib, designed for computers with little screen real estate, including PDAs and phones. 

Pekwm: Another aewm++ based window manager. Features include tabbed windows (grouping windows together in a single frame), root menus, and Xinerama support. 

Waimea: A fast and highly customizable virtual desktop window manager which uses the Blackbox image rendering engine. 

Metacity: A lightweight window manager which uses GTK+ 2.0 and is designed to integrate seamlessly with the GNOME 2.0 platform. (The previous home now only contains old versions.) 

Clementine: A small, fast window manager based on aewm but rewritten in C++. 

Interface WM: A window manager written in objective-c (originally a rewrite of alloywm) and optimized for GNUstep applications. 

ZWM: a SDL based Window Manager and Widget library intended to be used in cross platform applications. 

HaZe: A window manager based on mlvm. 

Fluxbox: A new window manager based on blackbox, with some added features. 

PAWM: The Puto Amo Window Manager (PAWM) is designed to be simple, small and functional. 

aewm++: A window manager with more modern features than aewm but with the same look and feel. 

NovaWM: A very new window manager in an early stage of development. 

Golem: A small window manager supporting themes, plugins, and multi-screen displays. 

Oroborus: A simple window manager with GNOME support, themes, and full keyboard control. 

Treewm: A window manager that lets you create desktops and windows within desktops. 

GwML: A window-manager written in OCAML. 

Heliwm: A compact window manager designed to minimize memory consumption. 

5dwm: The Indigo Magic Desktop for Linux. 

Mosquito: A small window manager by Erik Thyrén, not to be confused with the beginnings of a GNOME-compliant window manager also called Mosquito by Michael Rogers, which seems to have disappeared. 

Maewm: Yet another hack of aewm. 

QLWM: A small and efficient Qt 2.x based window manager. 

Phluid: Yet another window manager (pre-alpha) based on aewm. 

Alloywm: Another window manager based on aewm. 

Amaterus: a window manager using the GTK+ toolkit, in an early stage of development. 

Evilwm: A minimalist window manager derived from aewm, with some additions in the area of keyboard control. 

Ratpoison: A simple lightweight window manager with no fancy graphics or window decorations. 

Ion: A window manager in early development based on PWM, which divides the screen into frames. 

Perlwm: A window manager written in Perl, using the X11::Protocol module. 

Efsane II: Formally Efsane, the first Turkish window manager, it has now been rewritten as Efsane II. 

3Dwm: A Three-Dimensional workspace manager from Chalmers Medialab in Sweden. 

Swm: The Small Window Manager is designed for low memory / small screen environments such as laptops and PDAs. 

Puppet: A window manager written in Java, which has no window decoration and is keyboard driven. It includes a Java library, called Escher, for making X11 calls. 

YAWM: A window manager, in an early state of development, which aims to be portable, intuitive and fast. Previously at www.yawm.org, but now defunct. 

w9wm: This is a quick hack which adds virtual screens to the 9wm window manager. 

larswm: Another hack of 9wm that adds automatic tiling of windows. 

PWM: This is a lightweight window manager, which can frame multiple client windows within a single frame. 

PLWM: The Pointless Window Manager. It is a highly modularised window manager written in Python. 

EPIwm: A window manager that is intended to be small, fast, configurable while maintaining a large feature set. 

wmG: A small GTK-based window manager that is GNOME-compliant, partially Mwm compliant, and fully ICCCM compliant. 

Sapphire: A small and fast window manager based on aewm, written in C++. 

aewm: The ascetic/aesthetic WM, a minimal window manager based on 9wm. 

B4step: An original window manager for Linux and Solaris, featuring GNOME compliance and fancy window titles. 

flwm: The Fast Light Window Manager, based on wm2. 

lwm: the Lightweight Window Manager, which has no icons, no button bars, no icon docks, no root menus, no nothing. 

mlvwm: a virtual window manager designed to look like the Macintosh. 

qvwm: a Win95 look-a-like. 

mwm 2.0: the 2.0 version of mwm includes support for multiple workspaces. 

GWM: the Generic Window Manager is an old Lisp-based extensible window manager. 

9wm: by David Hogan (dhog@cs.su.oz.au), this is an X window manager which attempts to emulate the Plan 9 window manager 8-1/2 as far as possible within the constraints imposed by X. 

OSWM is the window manager from Sun's version of OPENSTEP for their Solaris platform. OPENSTEP is based on a joint specification from NeXT and Sun. 

awm: the Ardent Window Manager was for a while a hotbed for hackers and offered some features (dynamic menus) not found on more current window managers 

rtl: Siemen's window manager tiles windows so that they don't overlap and resizes the window with the focus to its preferred size. 

dxwm: Digital's dxwm is part of the DECwindows offering 

hpwm: HP's window manager offers a 3D look; it is a precursor of mwm 

tekwm: Tektronix's window manager offering 

m_swm: the Sigma window manager is on the R4 tape 

pswm: Sun's PostScript-based pswm is part of the OpenWindows release 

swm: Solbourne's swm is based on the OI toolkit and offers multiple GUI support and also a panning virtual window; configuration information comes from the resources file. 

tvtwm: Tom's Virtual Tab Window Manager is also based on the Tab Window Manager and provides a virtual desktop modelled on the virtual-root window of swm. It is available on ftp.x.org and mirroring archive servers. The current [March '95] version is available at ftp.x.org/contrib/window_managers/tvtwm.pl11.tar.gz. 

mvwm: the vtwm-style virtual-desktop added to OSF's mwm. A beta version is floating around (most recently from suresh@unipalm.co.uk) but requires a source license to OSF/Motif 1.1.3 [March '92]. 

NCDwm: the window manager local to NCD terminals offers an mwm look 

XDSwm: the window manager local to Visual Technology's terminals is simple but full-featured. 

vuewm: HP's MWM-based window manager offers configurable workspaces. SAIC offers a version of this VUE environment. 

4Dwm: SGI's enhanced MWM 

piewm: this version of tvtwm offers pie menus 

pmwm: IXI's Panorama version of MWM offers olvwm-like features. 

uwm: the Universal Window Manager is very outdated, but is an excellent example of how to do simple window manager functions. The source code (47K) is available, and minor modifications have been made to ensure it compiles on UnixWare, Linux, and AIX. It should also compile on other platforms without too much trouble. 

wm: a very primitive overlapping window manager, originally designed to help with the debugging of the X11 server, this window manager was phased out in X11R2 or R3. 

xwm: Possibly the first... this dates back to 1985, before X11 itself. The version in the archive is from X10R4.

----------

## dioxmat

 *px wrote:*   

> Si ca peut t'aider a trouver : )

 

un peu ! :)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hackedbox: A stripped down version of blackbox, with the toolbar and slit features removed. 
> 
> 

 

Tada ! je corrige le poll.

----------

## cpc

Effectivement, il est tres rapide, econome en ressources, configurable...

Bref...efficace.     :Cool: 

----------

## mrpingouin

En plus vous avez vu la roadmap de fluxbox ? ça va être une tuerie.

Bon ok la devel version est largement instable, mais qu'est ce que ça va donner...

Mais moi je ne serais pas contre une option permettant de "toggle" les tabs à l'intérieur ou à l'extérieur des titlebars, parfois c plus lisible.

"On s'en fout de ta vie" ? :)

----------

## arlequin

A ce propos, dans l'install de Solaris 9, le wm est Twm... comme quoi c'est vraiment de la balle   :Razz: 

----------

## hook

mon favori est fluxbox

...mais tout de suite que je change mon foo ramstick, je emergera encore kde avec slicker et karamba -ca c'est eye-candy!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrpingouin

En tout cas, j'ai testé la cvs d'xfce 4, pas encore très mûr mais c'est une bonne tuerie. Joli, rapide et avec un vrai wm (xfwm).

Mais bon certaines bonnes habitudes de flux me manquent, le nextwindow 4...

----------

## da[brice]

personnellement, le desktop idéal sera pour moi atteint avec un fluxbox gérant la transparence des menus et des barres de titres (pour l'instant seuls les menus sont prévus), et un dock à la osX (à ce propos, g un projet utilisant Ecore_evas qui se profile pour dés que g du temps libre, avis aux amateurs !)

----------

## Yop

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Par contre, par curiosité, j'aimerai bien savoir si il y a des gens sur cette planète qui utilise FVWM... car pour moi, c'est vraiment pire que tout comme wm...

 

Je pensais la même chose que toi jusqu'à ce qu'un petit malin m'a montré un screenshot de son bureau... TRES customisé, FVWM peut devenir le plus facile des WM. Il y aurait les "tabs", je l'aurai adopté.

----------

## TGL

FVWM, moi j'ai pas encore essayé, mais j'ai lu la doc et ça a vraiment l'air d'être de la balle. Le seul autre que je mettrais au même niveau, c'est Sawfish biensûr, que j'utilise.

  Evidemment y'en a d'autres qui sont plus pratiques et jolis "out of the box", mais c'est pas ça qui importe. Au contraire, ce qui compte, c'est que une fois configuré tout se comporte comme tu l'imaginais, que dis-je, comme tu le rêverais. Je ne veux pas plier mes habitudes aux possibilités (sympa certes mais limités) d'un Metacity parcequ'il vient par défaut avec Gnome et a des thèmes joli, ou d'un Fluxbox parceque c'est le truc à la mode du moment sur le forum et qu'il a UNE feature que d'autres non pas (biiip "troll detected!"). Moi je veux plutôt plier mon WM à ce qui me parait naturel, pratique et rapide à utiliser. Il doit être personnalisable vraiment dans la manière dont il s'utilise, chaque petite feature imaginable doit être implémentable au niveau utilisateur, et ça c'est l'apanage de ceux, trop rares, qui sont scriptables.

Et même au niveau screenshot, FVWM s'en tire pas si mal en fait, le thème par défaut mis à part  :Wink: 

Yop: pour les tabs avec FVWM, y'a ça:

http://users.tpg.com.au/users/scottie7/fvwmtabs.html

Ils sont moins jolis que ceux de flux', mais on s'en fout un peu, non ?

----------

## Yop

Fluxbox ? Bof. Je préfère PWM. J'aime bien les WM minimalistes comme wm2.

Pour ce qui est des WM tres configurables... que penses-tu de SCWM ?

----------

## TGL

 *Yop wrote:*   

> Fluxbox ? Bof. Je préfère PWM. 

 

Dans ce genre là, moi aussi.

 *Yop wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des WM tres configurables... que penses-tu de SCWM ?

 

Je pense que Sawfish en est le fils spirituel, et qu'il est maintenant orphelin  :Smile:  Mais c'est clair que SCWM a, en son temps, vraiment introduit de bonnes idées.

----------

## da[brice]

 *Quote:*   

> Ils sont moins jolis que ceux de flux', mais on s'en fout un peu, non ?

 

euh, là, il sont pas "moins jolis" il sont "horribles"

mais je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, le wm, c une question de gout et d'habitude, il est pour moi important de prendre un wm avec lequel on se sent bien avant tout, et qui propose des possibilités de config aigues, pour pouvoir y faire ce que l'on veut.

----------

## crevetor

Quoi weewm n'est pas cite???  :Smile: 

Hehe en fait c'est un projet naissant. Le principe c'est de pouvoir tout controler au clavier. C'est des potes a moi qui developpent ca et ca marche pas mal...

Pour en savoir plus c'est ici : http://www.weewm.org

Vala

a+[/url]

----------

## djf_jeff

WindowMaker marche tres bien une fois bien configurer, faut juste se donner la peine de le faire.

Genre, prendre 1-2 heures pour tout mettre comme on aime et après, ton desktop marche comme tu veux et intuitivement.

----------

## youpi_486

> Par contre, par curiosité, j'aimerai bien savoir si il y a des gens sur cette planète qui utilise FVWM... car pour moi, c'est vraiment pire que tout comme wm...

Qu'as-tu contre fvwm ? Avant, j'etais sous twm, et vraiment les bureaux virtuels ont commence a me manquer (nostalgie de la console), donc je suis passe a fvwm, leger comme tout, et meme s'il n'est pas installe sur le poste qu'on me file, je copie /usr/bin/fvwm et mon .fvwmrc et basta. Apres, traitez-moi de dinosaure si vous voulez...

----------

## tmsec

 *djf_jeff wrote:*   

> WindowMaker marche tres bien une fois bien configurer, faut juste se donner la peine de le faire.
> 
> Genre, prendre 1-2 heures pour tout mettre comme on aime et après, ton desktop marche comme tu veux et intuitivement.

 

tout a fait d'accord. Et en plus avec WMakerconf c'est "finger"  :Cool: 

----------

## TGL

 *djf_jeff wrote:*   

> WindowMaker marche tres bien une fois bien configurer, faut juste se donner la peine de le faire.

 

Bof, je deteste pas, il est cohérent, rapide, bien fini... mais ça reste un nième wm "strict", avec sa conception sur la façon de faire les choses. Bien sûr il se configure, mais ça consiste juste à choisir un certains nombre d'options dans des listes préétablies. Bref, rien à voir avec un wm scriptable.

----------

## charlax

KDE est très sympa avec superkaramba. Et il y a moyen de faire un de très light ...

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/d3in/capture2.png

----------

## Bapt

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bien sûr il se configure, mais ça consiste juste à choisir un certains nombre d'options dans des listes préétablies. Bref, rien à voir avec un wm scriptable.

 

Je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire avec Flux (que j'aime bien ) waimea ou autres que tu ne peux pas faire dans windowmaker, il complètement configurable, je le trouve personnellement plus souple dans sa configuration que tous les *Box par exemple, il n'y a pas que WMPrefs pour le configuré, je trouve personnellement que c'est le plus complet des Window Manager, car bien fini, complètement configurable, manipulable entièrement à la souris ou au clavier.

Je trouve quand même que le support de la transparence à la waimea serait un plus, ou que le redimensionnement possible des docapp serait bien.

Pour la transparence ça arrive mais juste pour le menu : 

http://vlaadworld.net/screens/shot20020514.jpg

----------

## TGL

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   Bien sûr il se configure, mais ça consiste juste à choisir un certains nombre d'options dans des listes préétablies. Bref, rien à voir avec un wm scriptable. 
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire avec Flux (que j'aime bien ) waimea ou autres que tu ne peux pas faire dans windowmaker, il complètement configurable, je le trouve personnellement plus souple dans sa configuration que tous les *Box par exemple

 

Ouais c'est clair que par rapport à un *box il est bien configurable, mais par rapport à un sawfish par exemple il est figé. Il offre un bon panel d'options possibles, mais pas la possibilité d'écrire dans un langage de script (un scheme dans le cas de sawfish) tes propres fonctions qui n'aurait pas été prévues à la base.

----------

## Bapt

 *TGL wrote:*   

> mais pas la possibilité d'écrire dans un langage de script (un scheme dans le cas de sawfish) tes propres fonctions qui n'aurait pas été prévues à la base.

 

Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire, si c'est pouvoir avoir des fonction dans le menu et tout, c'est possible,  par exemple avec la version actuelle, il ne gère pas le switch entre les résolution d'écran, un programme en C wmres.c (10 lignes a tout péter) peut être rajouté dans le menu, il va proposer toutes les résolutions disponible en sous menu et faire le switch en cliquant dessus. ce prog aurait put être fait en C, en perl ou en ce que tu veux, sans connaître quoi que ce soit de wmaker.

tu peux le faire pour tout et n'importe quoi, et ça s'intègre automatiquement à wmaker.

mais comme je ne sais pas ce que sont les shemes pour sawfish, on ne parle peut être pas de la même chose.

----------

## TGL

 *baptux wrote:*   

> tu peux le faire pour tout et n'importe quoi, et ça s'intègre automatiquement à wmaker.
> 
> mais comme je ne sais pas ce que sont les shemes pour sawfish, on ne parle peut être pas de la même chose.

 

"Scheme" c'est le langage dans lequel est codé une bonne partie de sawfish. C'est un langage à la Lisp, comme ce qui est utilisé pour Emacs (c'est aussi le langage utilisé par les plugins Gimp). Et comme dans emacs, il sert aussi de langage utilisateur pour rajouter tes petites fonctions à toi. Toutes les fonctions de base sont fournient par sawfish (genre pour récuperer des propriétés de fenêtre, des evenement, agir sur les fenetres ou les bureaux, etc.), et à toi d'en faire ce que tu veux. C'est donc vraiment comme dans emacs, quand un truc te manque, tu rajoutes qlqs lignes dans ton fichier de conf. 

Ainsi, c'est trivial d'attribuer par exemple la touche 'browser web' de certains claviers à une fonction qui:

 - si Galeon est lancer, va sur le bon bureau et donne lui le focus

 - si il etait pas lancer, va sur le bon bureau et lance le

 - si il avait déjà le focus, crée un nouvel onglet

Tu peux jeter un oeil au wiki sawfish pour te faire une idée de ce qu'un simple utilisateur peux ajouter comme features au WM juste en editant sont fichier de conf. Après, c'est sûr qu'une partie de ces choses là pourraient être réalisées par des programmes externes, mais c'est qd même plus pratique de juste bidouiller sa config que d'installer/ecrire 36 petits utilitaires en C.

----------

## dioxmat

A noter que le fork de waimea dont je me rappelle jamais le nom, ils veulent etendre ce genre d'idees a tous les languages de scripts. suffira d'ecrire quelques bindings pour raccrocher ton language prefere au wm... bref le bonheur :)

----------

## TGL

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> A noter que le fork de waimea dont je me rappelle jamais le nom, ils veulent etendre ce genre d'idees a tous les languages de scripts. suffira d'ecrire quelques bindings pour raccrocher ton language prefere au wm... bref le bonheur 

 

Ça c'est une super idée, parceque c'est clair que y'aura toujours des gens pour trouver que Scheme c'est pourri et qui voudront du perl, d'autre du python, etc. Le problème c'était posé d'ailleurs pour Gimp, où au début seul Scheme était prévu, et d'autres bindings sont venus se greffer (le plus utilisé étant celui pour Perl).

----------

## DuF

Juste pour compenser la mémoire de mat, c'est  kahakai et je pense que je vais le tester très rapidement  :Smile: 

----------

## sebo

Salut,

Etant nouveau à Linux et plus encore à Gentoo, je me pose quelques questions sur le choix des interfaces graphiques.

Quelles sont les principales differences entre un desktop manager et un Window Manager?

Et pourquoi fluxbox plus qu'un autre..???...

----------

## dioxmat

En gros les *box sont plutot populaires parceque ils sont rapides, cleans et legers.

Pour toi, il serait peut etre plus interessant d'utiliser un desktop manager, (qui est un environnement complet, pas juste un machin gerant tes fenetres, i.e. ya un menu, des applications faites pour, etc) ...

----------

## Morgrog

woooaaa

pas vraiment related à la discussion mais dans le screen suivant c'est quoi les deux apps?  (sont vachement sympa comme vous diriez de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique...)   :Wink: 

Je veux dire l'app qui montre les partitions/proc/mem et tout et aussi le proclist, je présume que tu peux killer n'importe quel process qui te dérange?

Est-ce que qqun a une idée?

Pour revenir sur le sujet, j'ai passé de KDE à Fluxbox lors de ma migration de RH9 à Gentoo (et oui, ça m'a pris du temps à comprendre...) et je m'en porte très bien aujourd'hui.  Je suis rendu addict à Fluxbox, plus j'utilise fluxbox et plus je me sens loin de Winblows (donc plus je me sens mieux)

Alors est-ce que les deux apps mentionnés ci-haut sont disponible sous Fluxbox? ça ferait mon bonheur...

----------

## TGL

Pour la 1ère, je pencherais pour gdesklet, mais je l'ai pas installé, donc pas plus sûr que ça. Si c'est le cas, c'est basé gnome (récent), mais ça fonctionnne biensûr quel que soit le window manager, même fluxbox.

Pour la 2ème, je dirais que c'est une ou deux lignes de shell  dans le fichier de menu du WM. En gros, y'a des WM qui prévoient que certaines entrées de menus soient générées dynamiquement comme là, et d'autres pas. Je sais pas ce qu'il en est de fluxbox (ça se faisait pas y'a qlqs mois en tout cas).

----------

## TGL

Je confirme que c'est bien gDesklet (l'applet "SysInfo"). C'est sympa d'ailleurs ce truc, j'ai joué avec tout à l'heure, y'a vraiment des applets sympas. Et encore, celles de portage ne sont qu'un petite partie de celles disponibles là: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/

Par contre, y'en a qui bouffe du CPU... (genre le "xmms-corner", 20% sur un athlon 1800+, c'est un peu n'importe quoi pour juste faire défiler le titre d'une piste à l'arrêt). C'est pas un problème si tu "nice" la chose correctement, mais bon, je mettrais pas ça sur un portable quand il est sur batterie par exemple.

----------

## yuk159

OUINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN moi aussi j'ai essaye de jouer avec gdesklets et j'ai rien compris   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai rien pigé le 1er coup non plus.  :Wink: 

En gros, les applis c'est les *.display qui trainent dans /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays. Ils se lancent par exemple comme ça: 

```
gdesklet /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/Clock/pocket-watch.display &
```

Pour installer des applis:

```
cd /usr/portage

emerge x11-plugins/desklet-*
```

----------

## yuk159

J'ai compris un truc du genre, mais comme un anne j'essaiyais  de lancer les .py   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci TGL... bon c'est pas tout ca, mais je vais faire mumuse moi  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dyurne

est ce faisable d'utiliser fluxbox comme wm de gnome ?

si oui est ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé ?

----------

## crevette

il suffit d'exporter la variable WINDOW_MANAGER avec le path de ton WM

----------

## Zeysh

Moi perso Fluxbox c'est tout ce qui me suffit  :Smile:  avec plus de gestion de transparence ce serait encore mieu il est vrai... Mais laissons le temps au temps, avant yavais la console now ya les windows et après kékiyaura ?

----------

## tmsec

qqun a essayé XFCE ?

----------

## .felix

Après avoir testé bon nombre de WM, je suis arrêté sur XFCE... Très jolie, très rapide et intuitif. Bref, que du bon pour l'instant.

----------

## Oneal

Pour l'instant j'utilise Gnome 2.4. Il est sympa !

Sa existe un truc WM avec un bureau sur laquel on peut mettre des icones, une barre de démarrage et plus light que Gnome (et KDE   :Laughing:  )

----------

## dyurne

xfce correspond tout a fait à cela.

----------

## manito

perso j'ai mis xfce chez mon père (il sert pour ses beaux-enfants), il est facilement configurable, beau et suffisamment intuitif. Moi j'en reste à fluxbox  :Smile: , qui est assez décrié par mes frères et soeurs pr le côté pas assez intuitif  :Smile: 

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

Pour moi, c'est Enlightenment sur toute la ligne. Léger (rapport à Gnome+sawfish/metacity et KDE), stable (planté 2 ou 3 fois depuis que je l'utilise, c-à-d depuis la RH 5.2  :Exclamation:  ), rapide (se charge en moins de 3 secondes, et même moins de 5 sec si je tape juste 'startx'), configurable (une seule "icône" sur le bureau lance 9 apps selon l'endroit où on la clicke et avec quel bouton de la souris...), la doc est très lisible, les thèmes sont magnifiques (j'ai passé 4 ans avec le même - BrushedMetal - avant de passer, il y a pas longtemps, à ShinyMetal), ...

Il y a un autre WM que j'aime bien pour son concept : WM2. L'idée, c'est d'avoir... rien du tout  :Exclamation:  Tout ce qu'on peut lancer par le menu, c'est un xterm.

Le seul fichier de config est config.h, et pour que les changement prennent effet, on recompile. (Inutile de dire que WM2 se lance en deux picosecondes et demi.)

Vu l'usage que je fais de X, il est bien possible que je passe à WM2 un de ces jours...

C'est comme utiliser screen, mais avec xterm au lieu de juste bash, et en 1920x1080  :Wink:  Y a pas plus rapide ou plus minimaliste. Ah oui, c'est du hardcore, mais la légèreté et la rapidité sont ultimes...

----------

## nihon-jin

y a un esemaine, j'étais sous KDE et GNOME .... (depuis 4? ans, faut aussi dire que j'étais en mode console ou m$win(pour les jeux)  pour la pluspart de temps...)... en installant gentoo, je n'avais vraiment pas envie de compiler ces trucs, donc je me suis dit d"essayer un autre gestionnaire - fluxbox... et je suis VRAIMENT content... bref, je ne vais pas passer sur autre chose et aprés avoir résolu mon probléme avec les polices, je supprime win... flux box m'a coinvancu à 100%

----------

## TGL

Après onze mois de débat enflammé, il est temps de conclure: le meilleurs window manager est bien entendu sawfish, même si fluxbox est le plus utilisé ici. Nah ! Et maintenant, je décolle le thread en espèrant que personne ne m'aura entendu et qu'il va s'enterrer bien gentiment, et que mon impartiale conclusion demeurera  incontestée pour les siècles et les siècles. (Mouaif...  :Laughing: )

----------

## yoyo

FLUXBOX, FLUXBOX, FLUXBOX, FLUXBOX, FLUXBOX !!!!!

La version 0.9.x corrige les seuls défauts que je lui trouvai, à savoir les tabs qui mangeaient une partie des fenètres lorsqu'elles sont "maximisées".

Maintenant, les tas sont inclues dans la "barre de titre", du coup, les fenètres occupent tout l'espace quand on les agrandies  :Cool:  .

Et le slit, les terms, le menu et les icônes translucides s'est du bonus pour les yeux   :Wink:  .

TROLL

@TGL : sawfish (comme tous les autres wm), c'est un Fluxbox amputé de ses tabs ... donc un sous-flubox !!!  :Laughing: 

/TROLL

----------

## TGL

Zut, raté !

----------

## yuk159

[troll_tout_poilu]

Moi j'aime bien ion en ce moment  :Mr. Green: 

[/troll_tout_poilu]

----------

## dioxmat

Bah tout le monde sait que le meilleur, c'est openbox...

----------

## yoyo

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Bah tout le monde sait que le meilleur, c'est openbox...

 

Qu'est-ce qu'y faut pas lire tout de même !!!

Bon, on mettra ça sur le compte de la fatigue de la semaine ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

TROLL

@dioxmat : openbox (comme tous les autres wm), c'est un Fluxbox amputé de ses tabs ... donc un sous-flubox !!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

/TROLL

Fluxbox Power

----------

## dioxmat

Quelque chose me dit que ce thread part en troll :)

Mais bon de toutes facons, ya que des gens sous l'emprise de drogues qui peuvent dire que le tabs ca sert a quelque chose dans un windowmanager, et,  quand on voit le code de fluxbox, on a une attaque cardiaque :)

----------

## TGL

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Quelque chose me dit que ce thread part en troll 

 

Quelque chose me dit que je ça en a toujours été un, mais que là je lui ai un peu rallumé la mèche...  :Embarassed: 

C'est fou ce que ça prend vite quand ils sont bien poilus.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yoyo

[edit modérateur: désolé, fausse manip, jai zappé le debut de ton post par erreur]

Chez mozilla et netscape, ils doivent tous être sous fluxbox.

Même les gars de chez "internet explorer" il ont compris à quoi ça servait les tabs ... D'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas comment un modérateur n'arrive pas à comprendre   :Laughing:   (alors 2 modérateurs, c'est encore plus incroyable   :Laughing:  ).

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> et,  quand on voit le code de fluxbox, on a une attaque cardiaque 

 

C'est clair que le code openbox est fondamentalement différent de toutes les autres *box   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------

## zdra

vive gnome

----------

## ercete

Bon pour ma part je n'ai pas assez testé pour voter correctement

pour le moment je suis sous gnome 2.4 mais c'est pour pas être dépaysé par rapport a win

et j'ai testé windowmaker a ma fac !

Mais j'ai vu les possibilités de fluxbox

sa légèreté, sa fiabilité et son design (charmant !)

mais le seul truc qui me rebute, c'est sa configuration,

foui il faut s'y plonger !

[mensonge] et ca me rebute un peu  :Sad:  [/mensonge]

[vérité] en fait chuis un gros flemmard ces temps ci !  :Smile:  [/verite]

Alors je me motive, je teste fluxbox prochainement puis je vote !

----------

## dioxmat

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chez mozilla et netscape, ils doivent tous être sous fluxbox.
> 
> Même les gars de chez "internet explorer" il ont compris à quoi ça servait les tabs ... D'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas comment un modérateur n'arrive pas à comprendre  :lol:  (alors 2 modérateurs, c'est encore plus incroyable  :lol: ).
> ...

 

Bah... J'ai bossé pour netscape/mozilla, yavait quasimment personne sous fluxbox :)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dioxmat wrote:*   et,  quand on voit le code de fluxbox, on a une attaque cardiaque :) 
> 
> C'est clair que le code openbox est fondamentalement différent de toutes les autres *box  :lol:   :lol:   :lol: .

 

Openbox3 a ete re-ecrit depuis 0.

----------

## scout

y'a un petit nouveau qui se vante d'avoir les tabs, mais je l'ai pas encore essayé

```
*  x11-wm/kahakai [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 609 kB

      Homepage:    http://kahakai.sf.net/

      Description: A language agnostic scriptable window manager based on Waimea.
```

je l'ai découvert à cause de breakmygentoo.net

le paquetage pour les sources cvs:

http://breakmygentoo.net/archives/000059.html

[EDIT] ce paquetage est trop vieux, si vous en voulew un qui marche c'est ici:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125640

----------

